

PPoPP '09: Parallel Thinking [pdf] - scott_s
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~blelloch/papers/PPoPP09.pdf

======
scott_s
Guy Steele's talk from ICFP references this talk. I was at PPoPP and attended
it.

In some ways, I thought his talk was a trojan horse: using parallelism to get
a community with a large number of high performance systems people to embrace
functional programming. But, I think that's a fair argument to make.

------
jacquesm
Slide 14 looks sub-optimal.

